# I brought 360 degree camera finally



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

On sale $153.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> On sale $153.
> View attachment 428128


I have the 4G model. It was significantly more expensive than that. Though it caught someone that "broke into" my car...so it was worth the money. &#129315;


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> I have the 4G model. It was significantly more expensive than that. Though it caught someone that "broke into" my car...so it was worth the money. &#129315;


What does 4g do? It uses sim card data?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> What does 4g do? It uses sim card data?


It has a SIM where it records most things and it also automatically uploads "events" to the cloud, allows me to view the camera from my phone (today there was a firmware update that would allow me to talk to someone in the car), and it supposedly sends notifications to the app if anything happens while you're away. I've been meaning to call and to see why I'm not getting notifications even though they are turned on (could be spotty access to a 4G signal).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks cool, but it seems to use crappy microSD cards.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Looks cool, but it seems to use crappy microSD cards.


How do you know? I got a HQ sd card


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Mine has an SD card as well...I wasn't paying attention when I agreed it was a SIM. 🤣 Had to buy the microSD card separately - a 256gb high endurance microSD card.

I think the technology for the 4G is embedded in the camera itself (no SIM).


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Mine has an SD card as well...I wasn't paying attention when I agreed it was a SIM. &#129315; Had to buy the microSD card separately - a 256gb high endurance microSD card.
> 
> I think the technology for the 4G is embedded in the camera itself (no SIM).


They got 1 terabytes sd these dayz


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> They got 1 terabytes sd these dayz


That was overkill for me, I haven't even filled up the 256gb since I got the camera in October. &#129315;

What's cool about this camera, aside from it being 360°, is that it blends into my dash so my pax don't notice it, unless they are sitting in the front. &#128513;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> How do you know? I got a HQ sd card


Seems like the SD cards won't last long. I think I corrupted an SD card in like 3 months of driving 14 hour daily shifts. Too many read/writes wears them out. Also, how do you get the data off of it? It was a major pain with my other camera taking out the card, plugging it into a computer, using awful proprietary software to download the files onto my computer.

I use my cell phone as a dash cam now because of the hassle of dealing with SD cards.



Ozzyoz said:


> They got 1 terabytes sd these dayz


But the device says it won't work with cards that large.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Seems like the SD cards won't last long. I think I corrupted an SD card in like 3 months of driving 14 hour daily shifts. Too many read/writes wears them out. Also, how do you get the data off of it? It was a major pain with my other camera taking out the card, plugging it into a computer, using awful proprietary software to download the files onto my computer.
> 
> I use my cell phone as a dash cam now because of the hassle of dealing with SD cards.
> 
> ...


Gotta format it and it should still work. I got this Secure360 more for hit and runs, I had another Uber driver back up into me after he dropped off his pax and I was dropping off mine and he lied to insurance, guy was a religious man too so never imagined he would lie. They put fault on me and now some insurance companies like AllState don't want me .


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> On sale $153.
> View attachment 428128


That is good for that price. Do you need to offer a hot WiFi SSID in your car?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

estore009 said:


> That is good for that price. Do you need to offer a hot WiFi SSID in your car?


No, it has it's own built in wifi and wifi direct to connect to it


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

Oh, no cloud function? transferring video to a cell phone after the impact detected?


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

Bought the same one for the wife’s car, had to uninstall it kept drawing the battery. Waylen’s Wouldn’t help terrible customer service.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

estore009 said:


> Oh, no cloud function? transferring video to a cell phone after the impact detected?


The 4G version automatically uploads to the cloud. Videos on the non-4G version would be downloadable to your phone while it's present. I'm not sure if it auto-uploads to the phone since mine uploads to the cloud, which I can view then download to my phone manually.



Reef64 said:


> Bought the same one for the wife's car, had to uninstall it kept drawing the battery. Waylen's Wouldn't help terrible customer service.


I'm not sure if you returned it or not, but in the event you still have it...there are multiple battery settings. If the car isn't driven every day it shouldn't be on "daily driver" or it will drain the battery, otherwise it really shouldn't drain the battery. I haven't had that issue myself yet. &#128563;


----------



## Reef64 (Dec 25, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The 4G version automatically uploads to the cloud. Videos on the non-4G version would be downloadable to your phone while it's present. I'm not sure if it auto-uploads to the phone since mine uploads to the cloud, which I can view then download to my phone manually.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you returned it or not, but in the event you still have it...there are multiple battery settings. If the car isn't driven every day it shouldn't be on "daily driver" or it will drain the battery, otherwise it really shouldn't drain the battery. I haven't had that issue myself yet. &#128563;


Had it set for non-dail, Waylen's wouldn't take it back since I bought it from Best Buy and couldn't return it to them since it was past their return period. Tried it at the lowest settings I could set, only thing Waylens said is that hooked it up to the battery wrong, told them I doubt that since plugs directly into the OBD2 port.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Reef64 said:


> Had it set for non-dail, Waylen's wouldn't take it back since I bought it from Best Buy and couldn't return it to them since it was past their return period. Tried it at the lowest settings I could set, only thing Waylens said is that hooked it up to the battery wrong, told them I doubt that since plugs directly into the OBD2 port.


Ah, I had mine professionally hardwired instead of using the OBD port.

I don't know how long ago you bought the dash cam, but some credit cards will "return" items that you can't return to the store. I know one of mine has that feature, but I haven't tried to use it so I don't know how that works.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Hideous to look at, and in my state it would be illegal. Did you read the reviews?


----------

